# Kilkenny clone...help!



## Foonz (26/4/18)

Hey all,
Just about to finish up our first home brew and looking to create a stout. We would like to brew something similar to a Kilkenny with that creamy texture and creamy head. 
As we are only new we do not have a kettle and currently using malt extract, brew enhancer and adding extract hops if needed. 

Does have any good suggestions for the malt extract to use and any other good ingredients to add?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MHB (26/4/18)

The 'Creamy Texture and Head" are mostly an artifact of the "Cream Pour" system, it needs special gas (a blend of CO2 and Nitrogen - Guinness Gas) and special taps with a restrictor plate.
Not really doable without a keg system and a fair amount of cash.

You can get some of the softer flavour by reducing your carbonation (less than half of normal) and serving the beer warmer (say 10oC), read up on English Cask Ale.

Kilkenny is a really simple beer and a bit of a joke (Traditional Irish Red Ale, Invented by Smithwick's in 1980)
Just base malt (I would use Perl) and a little crystal, and a good Ale Yeast Irish Ale would be a good start.
Here is a shot from Graham Wheelers "Brew Classic European Beers at Home", bit of a classic, it has an extract version at the foot of the page - don't worry about trying to find Seeded Hops, you cant import them legally.
Mark


----------



## Drewgong (26/4/18)

MHB said:


> The 'Creamy Texture and Head" are mostly an artifact of the "Cream Pour" system, it needs special gas (a blend of CO2 and Nitrogen - Guinness Gas) and special taps with a restrictor plate.
> Not really doable without a keg system and a fair amount of cash.
> 
> You can get some of the softer flavour by reducing your carbonation (less than half of normal) and serving the beer warmer (say 10oC), read up on English Cask Ale.
> ...


What's that book you have there Mark ?


----------



## MHB (26/4/18)

MHB said:


> Snip
> Kilkenny is a really simple beer and a bit of a joke (Traditional Irish Red Ale, Invented by Smithwick's in 1980)
> Just base malt (I would use Perl) and a little crystal, and a good Ale Yeast Irish Ale would be a good start.
> Here is a shot from *Graham Wheelers "Brew Classic European Beers at Home",* bit of a classic, it has an extract version at the foot of the page - don't worry about trying to find Seeded Hops, you cant import them legally.
> Mark


----------



## Foonz (27/4/18)

Wow so much information thank you!


----------

